# Got mine working



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm new to home theather, having just set mine up this past week. I gotta say I'm pretty impressed with the technology, if not a bit overwhelmed by all the options. My wife was a bit sceptical regarding the number of days it took me to get the equipment set up. Hey, I said in my defense, this isn't your old tv set. These things are like living beings. You have to tell them what to do, when to do it, and why to do it. Then you've got to get them to communicate amongst themselves and work together.

I'm kinda surprised that I succeeded in getting the various components to cooperate, especially since the receiver is a Pioneer and the Blu-ray player and TV are Panasonic. I'm sure a large part can be attributed to the Control with HDMI function standardisation.

What I find really cool is when, after viewing a Blu-ray disc, if I turn the TV off through its remote, the TV clicks off, then a few seconds later the receiver clicks off, then a few more seconds later the BD player says BYE and turns itself off.

Last night, before watching a movie for only the second time, I wondered what would happen if I just stuck the Blu-ray disc into the player without touching anything else. A few seconds after the player swallowed the disc the receiver came on, followed a bit later by the television. Is that cool, or what ! I exclaimed repeatedly to my two daughters. Get over it dad...

As I mentioned in another thread I haven't succeeded in programming the Pioneer reciever's remote but in the end I don't really have to since the Panasonic TV's remote appears to control everything I use just fine, including the volume on the receiver.

Still, I have to wonder what little old ladies do when they want to watch a movie. This stuff is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I wish my UMC-1 would turn on when I turn on the t.v.. Time for an XMC-1!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Remember, them same "little old ladies" you are referring to probably own their own computer, surf the internet almost daily, have heard of facebook and maybe have a profile, own a cell phone and know how to use it..... 

Sure there's lots to be said for simplicity but a humans ability to adapt is an amazing thing. My GF still tries to tell me, "I just want to hit a power button to watch tv." I always tell her, ok, I can do that. You dont mind if I get rid of the sling box (no more watching tv on the computer as you surf) and return the dvr (no more recording your programs) and cancel our subscription to Pandora (no more creating your own commercial free music stations), right? Lol, she's always reconsiders her position on the whole "one button" idea when I explain what she's got


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Some of us "little old ladies" are just as literate technically as you. Not many but some. It would be nice for everyone if we could have remotes do precisely what we told them and just having to push one button. Given my pc is my main source it doesn't seem possible to me. I have to have multiple players, such as Foobar2000, XBMC, and others in order to just access my media. So far the most flexible remote I've found is my Android phone which has remote programs for both Foobar and XBMC. Much of the time I just use my keyboard since my pc is right next to my watching/listening position. Now to get my mother (93 years old) and my older sister to learn and access the web and Netflix. They are totally resistant to this saying they are overwhelmed by the complexity.


----------



## Aiken1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Theresa said:


> I wish my UMC-1 would turn on when I turn on the t.v.. Time for an XMC-1!


wish you best of luck dude.,,.
custom koozies


----------

